
Git-wtf - joshuacc
http://git-wt-commit.rubyforge.org/#git-wtf
======
h2s
This sounds great, but isn't working for me.

    
    
        $ git clone git://gitorious.org/willgit/mainline.git/
        Initialized empty Git repository in /tmp/mainline/.git/
        fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
    

Kind of a shame, I was interested in trying it out.

